# stencil town



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been wanting to make stencils and do graffiti for a while now and I finally sat down and tried it! Let me know what you think! K


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 1, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> I've been wanting to make stencils and do graffiti for a while now and I finally sat down and tried it! Let me know what you think! K
> View attachment 38276
> View attachment 38277



Very cool! Especially the second one!


----------



## creature (Aug 3, 2017)

Ha!!
I got to see the originals!!!


----------



## GinGin (Nov 4, 2017)

Sick work, the second is also my fave as well. I see its been a few months now, have you came up with any more stencils you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------

